# LOOK 695 : Seatpost sawing and epost dismantling



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks, 
anyone have anything to share? 

Look provides a kind of guide for the sawing. But I understand that sawing speed is important as it can delaminate the carbon.

For the epost, its very snug.. and they use a compression nut.. how do I prevent from over loosening and then have the bolt disconnected to the plug? 


Its a real monkey to put that bolt back to the plug.. any easy method?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have cut several ISPs including the Look 695. I always wrap one layer of electrians tape very tight around the cutting area and then mark my measurement. The tape helps guard against fraying filaments. I also use a fresh 32 tooth hacksaw blade and use light rapid strokes. I then take 300 grit sandpaper and slightly bevel the top and inside of the cut. Perfect every time. I was careful not to loosen the e post bolt to point of coming out so can't comment on that.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no experience cutting an ISP, but you can buy hacksaw blades made specifically for carbon components (seat posts, steerer tubes, etc). They have very fine teeth, more like sandpaper grit than teeth, to stop fraying.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

